# Our setup at the Office



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

Here's our setup at the office, currently hidden in a back kitchen area that most employees don't even know exists. The VP of the company wandered in one day after wondering why there were voices coming from what he thought was a closet, took one brief look around, shook his head, said "You guys are nuts..." and walked out.


----------



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

There have been a few additions since that photo was taken:


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ScottAllyn said:


> There have been a few additions since that photo was taken:
> 
> View attachment 32416


Looks like great stuff - looks a bit like my work (because I mainly work from home ).

What's the smaller grinder above the kino here?


----------



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

jlarkin said:


> What's the smaller grinder above the kino here?


That's the Comandante C40 Ironheart with carbon steel burrs. It's not quite as smooth, as quick, or as quiet as the Kinu but it actually produces a slightly more consistent grind. The stepped grind adjustment is a lot more coarse, tho which makes it more difficult to dial in for espresso. Five steps from ZERO gives a great turkish grind, tho! I like to compare the M47 to a modern exotic supercar and the C40 to a classic American Muscle car (the Lido 2 is a fussy Peterbilt modified for the drag strip).


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ScottAllyn said:


> I like to compare the M47 to a modern exotic supercar and the C40 to a classic American Muscle car (the Lido 2 is a fussy Peterbilt modified for the drag strip).


Thanks! What a brilliant description !


----------



## orchidee (Jan 9, 2018)

Very nice, That a lot of different grinders which one do you like the most?


----------



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

orchidee said:


> Very nice, That a lot of different grinders which one do you like the most?


The Baratza Vario is my favorite electric (I've owned an Encore and also still have that Smart Grinder in the photo). The Kinu M47 is my favorite hand grinder. Both the Vario and the Kinu are currently back home rather than at the office. I use the Vario mostly for espresso as well as any time I need to grind a large batch (like when I have guests and do a pot). The Kinu is used for pour-overs, my little moka pot, and turkish coffee. I can't even get the Vario to do a turkish grind; the finest that I'm comfortable going with it is still not fine enough and I really don't like the way the motor sounds when I go finer.


----------



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

jlarkin said:


> Thanks! What a brilliant description !


The pictured Hario Skerton Pro in that analogy is a Yugo, btw. It'll get you where you need to go (usually) but the ride is awful and you're never sure if the hatchback is going to fall off.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

You guys are nuts and I'd love to work with you


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Lose the pod machine


----------



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Lose the pod machine


Haha. That's never going to happen. A few of the staff just love that machine despite having other options available. I will hesitantly admit (as a Silvia owner) that it can make a palatable milk-based coffee drink and it certainly is convenient.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

ScottAllyn said:


> The pictured Hario Skerton Pro in that analogy is a Yugo, btw. It'll get you where you need to go (usually) but the ride is awful and you're never sure if the hatchback is going to fall off.


Nothing wrong with a Yugo, car of its time!









Trabant was made from plastic i'nnt closer analogy


----------



## namsri19 (Mar 20, 2018)

Very nice. An office full of caffeine addicts by the looks of things haha


----------



## hoanglanjvb (Mar 24, 2018)

Here's our setup at the office, currently hidden in a back kitchen area that most employees don't even know exists.


----------



## CitizenScientist (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow! Wish we'd have had as many serious coffee addicts when I was in the office in 2008! Impressive!


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

The aroma drifting through that place must be immense and no doubt nobody is left alone and able to have a sneaky brew.

Maybe take over the rest of the office for brewing and move the desks in there....... you need to address the balance.







.

Jon.


----------

